# 2 foot uvb in a 4 foot cage



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys. My enclosure is 4x2x2. I just wanted to know if i put an 2 foot fixture in the middle of on my back wall if that would supply the entire cage with uvb?... Or does the uvb just travel straight out instead of outward?..{if that makes sense lol}...


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

It needs to be within 20" if it is a 10.0 and even closer if it is the 5.0. I'm sure it would provide at least a small amount throughout.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

I've already got the reptisun 10.0 tube. And with the substrate in the cage and the tube at the top, it'll definately be between 10-20 inchs from him...


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

It should be fine than. What type/size bulb are you using for your basking spot? Does your cage have a solid or screen top?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

Im gonna go with a halogen bulb for the basking spot. Dont know what wattage to get yet though.. and the top of the cage is a screen top... 1/4 hardwire....


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

You will probably need to cover a majority of the top to keep heat and humidity inside. 
Can you post some pics?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

The cage isn't finished yet.. The seam sealer is drying.. Then i'll screw in the front plexiglass and then it should be finshed. I live in central florida.. Its probably 90-100 degrees daily. Winter time is high 60's to 70's. Humidity is always high and it sucks..lol.. I don't want it gettting too hot in there. My room is somewhere between 80's and 90's throughout the day and about 75 degrees in the night...


----------



## mars (Sep 12, 2011)

I would use two things a pe2 temp gun and a Uvb meter its the best way to measure the perfect basking spot and all your reptiles uv needs dude


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

Well his basking spot will be at the end of the tube. So it will make an "L" shape. with his uvb on one side and his uva on the other and him in the middle...


----------

